# Kupfer-Verlaufsfüllung?



## Avariel (31. Juli 2002)

Hallo zusammen

ich mach grad wieder mal ein paar Tutorials durch (>>dieses hier<<  um genau zu sein. Ich komm auch ganz gut damit klar, bis zu dem Moment, wo es heißt:


> Mit dem rechteckigen Auswahlwerkzeug ziehen wir eine Auswahl auf und füllen sie mit der Kupfer-Verlaufsfüllung.


Bis auf diesen Satz ist das Tut eigentlich immer schön verständlich, ich fürchte ich hab mal wieder ne ganz einfache Funktion übersehen. Sowas wie den "Kupfer-Verlaufsfüllungsbutton".
Also, kann mir jemand sagen, wie ich den finde? Oder wie ich sonst zu meiner Kupfer-Verlaufsfüllung komme?

Thx
Avariel


----------



## Christoph (31. Juli 2002)

der Kupfer-Verlauf ist ein Verlauf den du standardmäßig bei PS dabei hast.

Ebene-Neue Füllebene->Verlauf


----------



## Avariel (31. Juli 2002)

Das ist nicht zufällig ein Menüpunkt, den es nur in der Version 6 gibt? Ich hab auf der Arbeit V. 5.5 und finde bei Ebene nix von neue Füllebene oder Verlauf.


----------



## Christoph (31. Juli 2002)

omg,
für alle die noch immer 5.5 haben


----------



## Avariel (31. Juli 2002)

Danke, jetzt hab ichs!


----------



## Der Schatten (7. August 2011)

In dem Tutorial heißt es: "Diese Auswahl füllen wir nun mit dem Standard Kupferverlauf"


Nun. Besagtes Tutorial ist schon etwas älter und ich habe nach einer Antwort gegoogelt. In Photoshop 5.5 und 6 gab es tatsächlich einen solchen Standardverlauf. Weiß jemand, ob dieser Verlauf in CS5 noch existiert und wo man ihn findet?


----------



## ink (7. August 2011)

Moin
Der Verlauf ist noch immer in den voreingestellten Verläufen des Verlaufwerkzeugs.
Schau mal in die Vorgaben.

Beste


----------



## Der Schatten (7. August 2011)

Ok, danke. Ganz an der selben stelle ist das nicht. In Version 5.5 bzw. 6 fand man das unter _Ebene > Neue Füllebene > Verlauf_. Nun findet man es direkt im Verlaufswerkzeug. Gut, das wir das nun für die Nachwelt festgehalten haben.


----------

